# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Опасна ли программа "лови видео" ?

## Зинка

Живет здесь:
http:// download. lovivideo.ru/lovivideo_setup.exe 
на сайте http://www. lovivideo .ru/ (убрать пробелы)

Проверила через Virustotal
Dr.Web и Sophos AV говорят - Malicious.
Fortinet говорит - Malware
Остальные говорят - чисто.

У меня на компе - Маккафи.
Не дает ее скачать совсем.

Понятно, что программа "левая" - сохраняет видео с сайта, который этого не хочет.
(Хочет, чтобы только смотрели).

Уважаемые форумчане - она опасна ?
И может кто знает - неопасный аналог ?
Есть программы другого класса, менее пиратские. Но они не берут тот сайт, с которого я пыталась скачать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Если Вам мусор в системе нужен https://www.hybrid-analysis.com/samp...ironmentId=100, то можете установить себе эту программу. А так эту программу можно отнести к рекламному ПО (Adware) о чем кстати и говорит VirusTotal https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/b...56ad/analysis/

----------

Зинка,  *olejah*

----------


## Зинка

> Если Вам мусор в системе нужен https://www.hybrid-analysis.com/samp...ironmentId=100, то можете установить себе эту программу. А так эту программу можно отнести к рекламному ПО (Adware) о чем кстати и говорит VirusTotal https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/b...56ad/analysis/


Спасибо !
Пожалуй, я не буду ставить эту программу.

----------

